# Master Electrician?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Echo!

Enjoy your ride here.

I'd think you'd be much better off asking these type questions of your state licensing board than guys just working out in the field.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Echo said:


> Hello Guys, New to the Forum, thanks for having me. I own a Low Voltage and technology Company in Houston, TX. We are a Lutron dealer and are involved on high number of Lighting control systems in the estate home and light commercial marketplace. This can sometimes be the installation of several panels and a few hundred loads in a new construction project, but most often, it's the addition of a few light dimmers or outlets in a house. We have a few electrical companies we work with locally, but have had challenges with our work needs being too small, scheduling conflicts, showing up late, not showing up at all, not cleaning after themselves, and, my personal favorite, the company that sent the guy in the cutoff sweat pants with a hole in the back side and no underwear. That was a fun call to answer from a homeowner.
> 
> I have been in my industry over thirty years and am well versed on the installation of Lutron products and often find myself teaching these electricians how a Lutron 3-way can be different from a non-Lutron one, but I hold no license in your industry. So, finally to get to my point, The challenges with local companies being able to serve us have lead me to the question whether we shouldn't just jump into it and offer our own electrical service. I understand the insurance concerns in making that jump, but what I am not clear on is whether or not I need to hire a full time (or part time?) Master Electrician to be part of my company in order to legally start offering the services. I would love some input from some of you veterans from your industry. I'm here to learn from you guys.
> Thanks in advance.


Each state and sometimes local governments have different requirements for licensing. In my state you would need a low voltage license even without the 120 volt stuff.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Listen, every one of these guys around here all wear sweatpants and no underwear, so ............ sayin.......... and all.


Especially that Rephase dude, don't go asking him any lectric questions at all.


----------



## Echo (Nov 9, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> Listen, every one of these guys around here all wear sweatpants and no underwear, so ............ sayin.......... and all.
> 
> 
> Especially that Rephase dude, don't go asking him any lectric questions at all.


Yes, but they were cutoff's. That's the tacky part...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Echo said:


> Yes, but they were cutoff's. That's the tacky part...




'Tacky' cut-offs.....ewwww!


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

I too am located in Houston and maintain my Master's through TDLR.
You will need to:
1: Actively employ a TDLR licensed Master Electrician

2: File for your Electrical Contractor's License through TDLR. Owner of said company and Master will need to sign the paperwork. You will need to show and maintain the minimum insurance to stay legal.

3: Await the designation of the TECL#

That's it. Get your post count count up so you can Private Message me and I will give you more specifics.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are going to contract for electrical work, you are required to be licensed in Texas. 
If you are caught contracting without a license, that might make it very difficult to obtain a license to contract:

Dont mess with Texas:

https://www.tdlr.texas.gov/electricians/elecrules.htm#73.20


----------



## Echo (Nov 9, 2017)

MXer774 said:


> I too am located in Houston and maintain my Master's through TDLR.
> You will need to:
> 1: Actively employ a TDLR licensed Master Electrician
> 
> ...


Thank you, I knew someone would come through with the goods. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

You are very welcome.

So what are you thinking you are going to do?


----------



## Echo (Nov 9, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> If you are going to contract for electrical work, you are required to be licensed in Texas.
> If you are caught contracting without a license, that might make it very difficult to obtain a license to contract:
> 
> Dont mess with Texas:
> ...


----------



## Echo (Nov 9, 2017)

MXer774 said:


> You are very welcome.
> 
> So what are you thinking you are going to do?



Still in research phase. I have to figure out how much a Master electrician's yearly income and how to increase our revenue to make it a sound decision to move forward with the idea. I would also like any comments from you guys with wage ranges for Masters if you'd care to share. Thanks again!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like you need to either hire someone with the proper credentials or make a person with the credentials a good friend, and pay either one well.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Echo said:


> Still in research phase. I have to figure out how much a Master electrician's yearly income and how to increase our revenue to make it a sound decision to move forward with the idea. I would also like any comments from you guys with wage ranges for Masters if you'd care to share. Thanks again!


I have some information that would help you. Like I say, get your post count up so you can Private Message me.


----------



## Echo (Nov 9, 2017)

MXer774 said:


> I have some information that would help you. Like I say, get your post count up so you can Private Message me.


I'm trying...does this one count?.... lol


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep em coming, just start engaging throughout the forum.


----------



## Ron Medellin (Nov 16, 2017)

*Learning Curve*



MXer774 said:


> I too am located in Houston and maintain my Master's through TDLR.
> You will need to:
> 1: Actively employ a TDLR licensed Master Electrician
> 
> ...


Holy Jesus, this is going to be an interesting learning curve. New here. What does it mean to get your post count up?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It means that POST-4 under your avatar needs to be POST-40 or so before you can communicate via PM

~CS~


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Listen, every one of these guys around here all wear sweatpants and no underwear, so ............ sayin.......... and all.
> 
> 
> Especially that Rephase dude, don't go asking him any lectric questions at all.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

To be an EC with TDLR I'm told it's simple as registering a TX master electrician and prof of insurance. No business test or owner qualifications required.

That said what is a TX master electrician that's a qualifier worth?
I don't think you'll find a qualifier to work for part time wages unless they are semi retired or live out of state with another job. 

An out of state person that's not involved with the business except as a qualifier is shady at best. Can't say what the TX rules are for that.

Also remember having only 1 qualifier that's not you means your EC license relies on that 1 person staying with you. At any point, such as when your busy, that master could want to renegotiate. Some people chase the money and will be off to the next company for another $1 / hr.

Having 2 masters is safer if you can't get it yourself. Never any guarantee. They all could jump ship at any time.

For that reason you may want to conciser a way to retain them. Offer a percentage of ownership after a time period. Salary plus a percentage. Etc..

Also the rules of the game may be a bit different as a EC vs supplier.
A master with contracting business experience would be an asset.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Echo said:


> Still in research phase. I have to figure out how much a Master electrician's yearly income and how to increase our revenue to make it a sound decision to move forward with the idea. I would also like any comments from you guys with wage ranges for Masters if you'd care to share. Thanks again!


To do electrical you need to have a licensed master electrician, a separate electrical CONTRACTORS license, and liability insurance. If you employ a "sub" they need to have all of the above.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

